# Pearl Ginrin - Wer hat Erfahrungswerte?



## Zacky (30. Jan. 2011)

Hallo.

Ich möchte mir in diesem Jahr noch einige Koi zulegen und bin bei der Suche auf Pearl Ginrin Kohaku und Pearl Ginrin Sanke gestossen, die ein sehr faszinierendes Farbbild durch ihre Beschuppung erzielen. Bei der Recherche zu diesen Koi bin ich auf einige Artikel in Fachzeitschriften (Koikurier) und in anderen Foren gestossen, wo beschrieben ist, dass sie allgemein sehr empfindlich seien und nicht gut auf unsere Wetterlagen reagieren, so dass sie bei deutlich warmen Temperaturen < 20°C gehalten werden sollten. Auch soll die Lebenserwartung nicht so hoch sein.  (will ich gar nicht glauben!) 

Allerdings sind diese Beiträge schon etwa 4 Jahre alt und aktuelle Infos habe ich nicht gefunden. Hat schon jemand hier solche Koi und könnte mir bitte ein Feedback zu seinen Erfahrungen geben? Wie kamen sie über die Schlechtwettermonate und den Winter? Sind sie problemlos mit anderen schon vorhandenen Koi zusammenzubringen? Da sie ja nicht ganz günstig sind , möchte ich mich schon vorher ausreichend über die Haltungsmöglichkeiten dieser Koi erkundigen.

Dann sage ich schon mal Danke für euren hilfreichen Erfahrungen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pearl Ginrin - Wer hat Erfahrungswerte?*

Hallo,
ich habe zwar keinen Pearl im Teich, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das sie von den Eigenschaften der normalen GinRin abweichen. 
Da es eine recht seltene Varietät ist, sind wohl auch kaum Erfahrungen vorhanden. 

Ich habe 2 normale GinRin (Oshiba, 40cm und Chagoi, 65cm) im Teich und die verhalten sich wie die anderen auch.

Das Schuppenkleid der Pearl ist aber echt extrem Schick  Ich würde es riskieren.


Hier mal ein Foto für die, die keine Pearls kennen http://www.koiaqua.de/index.php?rex_resize=450h__p_ginrin_kohaku_sekiguchi_28cm.jpg


----------



## newbee (30. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pearl Ginrin - Wer hat Erfahrungswerte?*

Hallo Zacky

Ich denke in Arcen stehen die Chancen nicht schlecht an einen Pearl Ginrin Kohaku und Pearl Ginrin Sanke zu stoßen.


----------



## Zacky (30. Jan. 2011)

*Brauche Hilfe bei Bestimmung dieses Fischi's*

Schon mal vielen Dank für die ersten Info's zum eigentlichen Thema.

Und, ehe ich jetzt wieder einen neuen Thread anfange, bleibe ich mal hier und schweife ganz kurz ab. Denn, ich brauche Hilfe bei der Bestimmung eines Fischleins. 
Habe zum Herbst letzten Jahres vier "Kleine" - Koinachwuchs - aus dem Teich geholt und in die Innenhälterung verbracht. Habe heute mal wieder eine genauere Sichtung der Kleinen gemacht und bin mir gar nicht so sicher, was das hier für einer ist. 
Ich dachte anfangs noch an einen jungen Ogon, aber der hier sieht nicht mal aus wie ein Koi!? (Keine Bartels oder so!) Ich weiß nicht so recht!?!?
 

Wer kann mir sagen, was das für ein Fischlein ist oder mal werden will!?


----------



## drwr (30. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pearl Ginrin - Wer hat Erfahrungswerte?*

Hallo,

ich habe zwei Pearl Ginrin. Einer hatsich schon verabschiedet, der andere lebt noch, und ich hoffe bis zum Frühjahr.
Ich habe den Eindruck, daß sie wesentlich empfindlicher sind und sie wachsen kaum.
Schön sind sie aber.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Zacky (30. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Pearl Ginrin - Wer hat Erfahrungswerte?*

Hallo Wolfgang,

dass du einen Verlust eines Pearl zu beklagen hast, ist ja überhaupt nicht schön.   (Boah ey, das macht schon wieder traurig!)
Hast du denn eine Idee woran das gelegen haben könnte? Wie alt und wie groß war er oder sie?


----------

